# Uhrzeit mit Javascript



## Akkuschrauber (27. September 2008)

hi, 
ich bin echt grad am verzweifeln.in folgendem script möchte ich in den inputs die zeit, sowie das datum ausgeben. öffne ich die datei, bleiben die felder leer. ich finde den fehler nicht, ich hoffe einer von euch hat ahnung davon. 

danke

akku

 <script type="javascript">

     function uhr() { 

       var jahr, monat, tag, stunden, minuten, sekunden;
       var AktuellesDatum=new Date();
         jahr=AktuellesDatum.getYear();
         monat=AktuellesDatum.getMonth()+1;       
         tag=AktuellesDatum.getDate();
         stunden=AktuellesDatum.getHours();
         minuten=AktuellesDatum.getMinutes();
         sekunden=AktuellesDatum.getSeconds();

          window.document.Datum.Date.value=tag+"."+monat+"."+jahr;

          window.document.Datum.Time.value=stunden+":"+minuten+":"+sekunden;

          window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);  
    } 

    </script>   
  </head>
  <body link="yellow" vlink="lime" bgcolor="red" text="#ffffff" onload="window.setTimeout('uhr()',1000)">

    <form name="Datum">
    Datum: <input size="10" name="Date" /><br>
    Uhrzeit: <input size="10" name="Time" />

    </form>

  </body>


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

ich steh gerade am anfang, bei mir kommen auch nur leere fehler.
ich dachte erst es liegt am leerzeichen bei minuten.
doch nicht.
ich probier mal weiter^^


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

vlt. hilf der ansatz nur von der uhr weiter:

*HTML-Code dort zwischen <BODY> und </BODY> einfügen, wo die Uhr erscheinen sollen.*
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function Uhr_anzeigen(){
var Datum = new Date()
var std = Datum.getHours()
var min = Datum.getMinutes()
var sec = Datum.getSeconds()
Zeit = ((std < 10) ? " 0" : " ") + std
Zeit += ((min < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + min
Zeit += ((sec < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + sec
Zeit += " Uhr"
document.uhr.zeit.value = Zeit
timerid = setTimeout("Uhr_anzeigen()",1000)
}
// -->
</script>
<form NAME="uhr">
<input TYPE="text" NAME="zeit" SIZE=10 VALUE ="">
</form>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
//<!--
Uhr_anzeigen();
//-->
</SCRIPT>


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. Oktober 2008)

funktioniert.

vielen dank


----------

